
Python 101: An Intro to logging - joeyespo
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2012/08/02/python-101-an-intro-to-logging/
======
robotico
That looks like an interesting site - I've gone through most of LPTHW, so some
extra tips to keep up with like that would probably be good. Just signed up on
Twitter.

